# Any experience with the Specialized Safire?



## LowLow (Sep 18, 2007)

I just bought my wife the new Specialized Safire Comp for Christmas. The Sapfire is replaces the women specific Stumpjumper FSR. It was a pretty good deal ($1,890 before tax). The problem is that she hasn't test ridden it yet since it's a surprise. She did test ride a medium women's specific Stumpjumper and a small men's Stumpjumper, both of which were too big. I figure a small Safire should do the trick. She's about 5'3" with shorter legs (29" inseam) and longer torso, but I'm still hopeful the Sadire will fit her. 

Anyway, I guess I'm posting this because I wanted to see (1) if anyone has any experience with or has heard anything about the Safire, and (2) what you all think of my decision. 

Oh, anyone know the weight of the Safire? I know the small men's Stumpy was 28.3lbs so I'm hoping the small Safire will be less than that...

Thanks!


----------



## noelani (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm sorry to say I don't know anything about the Safire, but I do have a small women's Stumpjumper FSR and I'm about 5'2" with a similar inseam, and I love how my bike fits me. As far as that goes, I'm thinking you did good. Should be a great Christmas and an even better '08!


----------



## LadyDi (Apr 17, 2005)

All I know is I've been jonesin' for the Safire (Expert) for several months now. Been dreaming of it day and night, actually!  I think the Safire's new uninterrupted seat tube design far surpasses the old women's FSR and you reasoned out the fit issue very well. As far as gifts, you done good :thumbsup:.


----------



## LadyDi (Apr 17, 2005)

p.s. Swap out the stock bars and seatpost for Easton carbon versions to lighten 'er up some more.


----------



## LowLow (Sep 18, 2007)

noelani said:


> I'm sorry to say I don't know anything about the Safire, but I do have a small women's Stumpjumper FSR and I'm about 5'2" with a similar inseam, and I love how my bike fits me. As far as that goes, I'm thinking you did good. Should be a great Christmas and an even better '08!


That is great to hear! Hopefully she'll be as excited about the bike as I am.



LadyDi said:


> All I know is I've been jonesin' for the Safire (Expert) for several months now. Been dreaming of it day and night, actually! I think the Safire's new uninterrupted seat tube design far surpasses the old women's FSR and you reasoned out the fit issue very well. As far as gifts, you done good .


The Expert looks really nice and I considered it for a while, but I couldn't justify the extra $1K given that my wife isn't a big MTBer and probably wouldn't appreciate the nicer components (actually, she probably would notice the nicer shifters). I actually didn't realize that the Safire had an uninterupted seat tube, that is a definite bonus.


----------



## Team Pro Laps (Jul 1, 2004)

*Integrated headset*

Gorgeous bike. I'd like to test ride one since I think there largest size would fit me (5'9").
Interesting how they completely redesigned the bike. Looks much smoother and simpler. The top end S-Works carbon version is mucho dinero ($7000) with integrated headset that works only with a Specialized fork. I am not much for integrated headsets and even less excited about being stuck with a Specialized fork. Seems better to pay $4000 less and use a Fox fork with a Chris King headset.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

I'm still not real clear on the difference between the safire and the Stumpy... I picked up this women's stumpy expert this fall, and I'm loving it. Winter came way too soon this year.

here's 2007, I guess Safire didn't exist for '07
https://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?sid=07D4WMTB


----------



## LowLow (Sep 18, 2007)

formica said:


> I'm still not real clear on the difference between the safire and the Stumpy... I picked up this women's stumpy expert this fall, and I'm loving it. Winter came way too soon this year.
> 
> here's 2007, I guess Safire didn't exist for '07
> https://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?sid=07D4WMTB


I don't know if there is a huge difference b/w the two. Looking at the specs on Specialized's website, I think the grips are different, maybe smaller handlebars and brake levers, uninterrupted seat tube, DMD direct mount front derailleur (not sure what that is), and a few other things, but nothing too major. I also heard that the Safire is lighter, but I don't know for sure. I think the Safire just replaces the women's specific Stumpy starting in 08. The reason I got the Safire was because I couldn't find a small women's specific Stumpy, which probably would've had a 20% discount on it.

Nice pic, btw.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

keep in mind that regular bikes do just fine for many, many women. Don't limit your shopping because of the WSD thing. The reason I got the one I did was a right place, right scenario with a price that couldn't be beat.

also, that is a Med, I am 5'3, avg inseam.


----------



## LowLow (Sep 18, 2007)

formica said:


> keep in mind that regular bikes do just fine for many, many women. Don't limit your shopping because of the WSD thing. The reason I got the one I did was a right place, right scenario with a price that couldn't be beat.
> 
> also, that is a Med, I am 5'3, avg inseam.


I'm somewhat surprised that, being 5'3", you ride a women's medium. I'm guessing you have longer inseam than my wife, who has shorter than average legs. She did test ride a few small men's and medium women's bikes and they were all just a bit too big for her, meaning that the saddle was too low when she was in her normal riding position so she wouldn't have the flexibility of lowering/raising it in different situations. It also looked too big for her, and she said it felt cumbersome to maneuver.

That's the main reason I went with a small WSD. I probably could have shopped around a bit more, but I wanted to surprise her and that would've been hard if I dragged her around to a bunch of bike shops. Plus the Safire that I got seems like a decent deal, i.e., $500 off of MSRP. Hopefully it'll work out.


----------



## heatherct (Feb 26, 2007)

I have a medium 2007 WSD stumpjumper comp and I just demo'd the Safire, also in medium. I love my stumpjumper, but I had so much fun riding the Safire. The standover is better on the Safire than my bike, and the frame feels a bit smaller and lighter. (Of course, I demo'd an Expert.) I'm 5'5" and the medium Safire fit perfect, a small would NOT fit me. 

edited to add pics: sorry, don't have any ride pics with the Safire...


----------



## LadyDi (Apr 17, 2005)

Team Pro Laps said:


> Gorgeous bike. I am not much for integrated headsets and even less excited about being stuck with a Specialized fork. Seems better to pay $4000 less and use a Fox fork with a Chris King headset.


Agree completely. My other reservation is the Specialized Brain shock. I love the RP23 and of course it wouldn't fit on the Safire. I'd also want to swap out the bars and seatpost for carbon. I sat on the medium Safire and it's too small for me (I'm 5'7 1/2"). So maybe I'll go for the large Safire Expert sometime next year. By the way, you'll never see the large on display, gotta special order it.


----------



## LowLow (Sep 18, 2007)

Well, I got it from the shop. It looks pretty sweet! But man is it small, now I'm worried it might be too small for her. If so, I think I can fix the problem with a longer stem.


----------



## LadyDi (Apr 17, 2005)

LowLow said:


> Well, I got it from the shop. It looks pretty sweet! But man is it small, now I'm worried it might be too small for her. If so, I think I can fix the problem with a longer stem.


No... call the shop & tell 'em you might need an even exchange for a medium. But put the wife on it 1st (on xmas morning) & have her ride it around on the carpet. 

Good thing she doesn't hang out in the WL, huh?


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

I'd like to gently suggest that if it's too small, take it back after the initial surprise and get something the correct size frame. The change stem concept for attempting to fix an incorrect size frame is stop gap at best, especially when you are spending that kind of money. 

f.


----------



## LowLow (Sep 18, 2007)

LadyDi said:


> No... call the shop & tell 'em you might need an even exchange for a medium. But put the wife on it 1st (on xmas morning) & have her ride it around on the carpet.
> 
> Good thing she doesn't hang out in the WL, huh?


I don't even think my wife knows that bike forums exist, much less the WL. I'll let you all know how it turns out. I'm still hopeful that it will be a good fit.

Thanks for everyone's help.


----------



## LowLow (Sep 18, 2007)

Just to follow up...

My wife got her Safire and, though she hasn't taken it on the trails yet, seemed to really like it. It actually fit very well for her and she said that she felt much more comfortable and confident on it than her previous bike. 

A medium would be too big for her because her legs are too short. 

The bike handles really well. I was disappointed to find that the seat tube is not truly uninterrupted, and I think they should have gone with X-9 shifters and an XT derailleur (rather than X-7 and LX), but that's not too big of a deal. Nonetheless, it appears to be a pretty sweet bike.

Thanks for everyone's help.


----------

